# Where could I find another puppy like bubbles?



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been told bubbles is a working type of german shepherd because she doesn't have a sloped back line. Well the reason why I'm asking where I could find another bubbles. It is because I'm not sure really what type of shepherd she is and I'm interested. Bubbles made me fall in love with dogs and the breed. If i ever get another one I'd like the same type. Also, there is a friend of mine looking for a breeder that would have shepherds similar to mine. He said he likes the line of her back and hips. 

thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where did you get bubbles? Many working lines or american pet lines have the same structure. Temperament is more important, though.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I got bubbles from a family on craigslist . I wouldn't want to get another puppy from someone on craigslist. I think it's to risky. I just got lucky with her being so sweet and gentle tempered . I'd like to find a breeder with similiar shepherds for my friend. and if I can ever have another german shepherd I'd like it for my own information as well.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She's very pretty but just looks like a pet line to me. Every gsd I've met around he city has been pet lines, byb and no major slopes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

ahh thanks. she's my baby girl. if I could get her cloned I would but I really don't want to take chances again on craigslist . I was lucky to get a nice little puppy. I was not really concerned about her back (i thought it was normal) but after my friend was really interested in her back and hips. He has been researching it but I'd thought I'd ask experts on the breed. about where to find more dogs like her.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe look up some great breeders on here and pass that info to him.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tell your friend to go with you to some training clubs . 
Ask the handlers which breeders(lines) those that are impressive come from.
CL and any other internet ads will not be the place to find/support good GSD breeders's. They are the places that 'breeder's advertise when they can't find homes for their pups. There are also many facebook pages dedicated to breeder announcements, puppy postings or kennel brags. I see so much traffic on FB it's gotten a bit crazy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does she have the bitch stripe? I can't tell. Isn't that common in west german working lines only? I can't remember


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

what is a bitch stripe? I'm not sure.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Does she have the bitch stripe? I can't tell. Isn't that common in west german working lines only? I can't remember



No, it's not strictly limited to WG lines. I've seen it in plenty of BYB American/Pet lines too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Does she have the bitch stripe? I can't tell. Isn't that common in west german working lines only"
No , in fact , few . This is usually associated with pigment paling -- common to Canto Wienerau heavy lines , which is not working lines .


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

she has a Mohawk on her back when she gets mad. i don't know if that counts as a stripe . but she doesn't have a stripe of color on her back then again she is only 8 months old. I saw some pictures of a bitch stripe. I'll post a picture of her back when I get home.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

The Mohawk when she gets excited or mad is her hackles. Every dog does that  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the best thing would be to describe what you are looking for in temperament as best as possible - find a breeder you think you would trust and see if they produce a dog meeting your desire characteristics. No dog will ever "be" Bubbles again; they are all different in their own way.

Structure wise I would just shoot for a sound dog without any extremes- leave it at that - for comparison, her pasterns don't look very strong and something looks "off" in the back end to me but I can't place it and it could just be the way she is standing - I am no experienced judge of that.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with Nancy - structure wise, she is not optimal. Find a breeder that emphasizes solid temperament and produces dogs with moderate structure.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> "Does she have the bitch stripe? I can't tell. Isn't that common in west german working lines only"
> No , in fact , few . This is usually associated with pigment paling -- common to Canto Wienerau heavy lines , which is not working lines .


 
So what line is Canto?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The fact that you described her temperament as "sweet and gentle natured" makes me think she's a mix of lines. The back is sloped because of the angulation in the back legs...that can come out of many lines. There is probably a working line somewhere in your girl's pedigree but it could also just be a show line dog that doesn't have as much angulation as normal.

But back to the temperament...I haven't heard many people describe working line puppies at 8 months old as "sweet and gentle natured." They are usually very very energetic, curious, and kind of a handful. I know that most people that I met when my boy was 8 months old...did not want one just like him. Today at 2.5 years, they love what he has become (due to training). I'm at a club with a variety of lines, the temperament points to American pet lines with a majority being American SL.

I suggest finding your local GSD club and going there to compare dogs. You'll quickly start to notice differences in temperament and structure. Maybe that will guide you to figure out what your girl is and what you want your next one (or your friend's next one) to be. It really helps to compare YOUR dog to other GSDs and not other breeds, as other breeds have different temperament standards.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

(B 1968) looks more like WGSL but in '68 was there as much of a differentiantion between lines, asking out of curiosity.

V1 Canto von der Wienerau






llombardo said:


> So what line is Canto?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ats-toupee-like-hair-patch-kiras-withers.html

Bitch stripe is common in WGSL - Canto is WGSL
You can find it in other lines as well. Find it more in females than males, but both have them. Some people say it has to do with being intact or not, but there are many exceptions to this theory so I don't have much faith in that. 

OP's dog looks to be a mishmash of American pet lines so who knows what her ancestry is - OP should look for a breeder that breeds for moderate structure if she is against overangulation. If she wants lower drive temperament, you can find this as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there different drives in showline or is it always low?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Is there different drives in showline or is it always low?


There are different drives but in general they're lower than their working line counterparts. American dogs, especially what is commonly called the "pet lines" are bred for the masses. A good pet usually means, calm, relaxed, listens well, and comes when called. So the things those breeders look for aren't really lined up with what the standard calls for.

I'm basing this off of what I see at my GSD club. There is a wide variety of drives, but there isn't a single American Show Line dog at my club (with over 100 dogs) that has more drive than my boy...who is probably somewhere in the middle if you compare to other working lines.

There are definitely breeders that breed for higher drive though. I know Andaka on this forum has a lot of very successful agility dogs that are also champions in the AKC conformation ring. But from what I've seen, that's a rarity.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the bottom line is you describe what you are looking for, find some reputable breeders, talk with them and they can say "yes I have those kind of pups" or "no I don't but maybe you should look here"...........


----------



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> I have been told bubbles is a working type of german shepherd because she doesn't have a sloped back line. Well the reason why I'm asking where I could find another bubbles. It is because I'm not sure really what type of shepherd she is and I'm interested. Bubbles made me fall in love with dogs and the breed. If i ever get another one I'd like the same type. Also, there is a friend of mine looking for a breeder that would have shepherds similar to mine. He said he likes the line of her back and hips.
> 
> thanks.


I would guess she is not a working line. When you mean you are looking for a dog similar to Bubbles, do you mean in looks, or her temperament? One or the other may be easier to find. A combination may be tricky -- and need some work/research.

If you want color:
Simply find breeders and mention them what you are looking for in terms of color and such. (Not recommended though -- other things are more important than looks).

If you want the real stuff i.e. temperament:
Any good breeder will help you find that one. I personally am predisposed to the West German Working lines having solid nerves and excellent temperament, but almost all good breeders will produce a good temperament dog regardless of their types. You will just have to explain them what you want, and they will match the puppy.

I think the right way to go is... 

- Find good breeders around your area
- Visit them, see if you like how they breed (Search "responsible breeder" in this forum for more info in picking the right breeder)
- If you find any breeder that you like and that has the sort of dogs that look like Bubbles, move to the next step (although this should be the least important step)
- Ask for the temperament that Bubbles has, and they will find the right puppy for you.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

martemchik said:


> The fact that you described her temperament as "sweet and gentle natured" makes me think she's a mix of lines. The back is sloped because of the angulation in the back legs...that can come out of many lines. There is probably a working line somewhere in your girl's pedigree but it could also just be a show line dog that doesn't have as much angulation as normal.
> 
> But back to the temperament...I haven't heard many people describe working line puppies at 8 months old as "sweet and gentle natured." They are usually very very energetic, curious, and kind of a handful. I know that most people that I met when my boy was 8 months old...did not want one just like him. Today at 2.5 years, they love what he has become (due to training). I'm at a club with a variety of lines, the temperament points to American pet lines with a majority being American SL.
> 
> I suggest finding your local GSD club and going there to compare dogs. You'll quickly start to notice differences in temperament and structure. Maybe that will guide you to figure out what your girl is and what you want your next one (or your friend's next one) to be. It really helps to compare YOUR dog to other GSDs and not other breeds, as other breeds have different temperament standards.


well "sweet and gentle" when we are at the park . the little kids like to pet her. she licks them and rolls over. at one point I looked in another direction BC some dogs were fighting. this little boy started crawling on top of her. I was scared she was going to get mad. he was on top of her petting her . she rolled over with her tongue sticking out. She was as happy as could be. same thing with my cats and most strangers. She is very friendly and loving.

now me and bubbles did have nightmare moments. Especially on leash walkings. once she learned the meaning of "bad dog" its been smooth sailing. She also does not like strangers who run and my mothers neighbor. she is protective and when she is in protection mode its hard to get her to stop BC she is so focused. At one time she tried to attack a trash can BC she thought it was a threat. weird. 

For me personally if I wanted another. I'd want almost the exact same temperament and I like her structure.

for my friend he likes the structure of my dog and wants a protection/family type


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> well "sweet and gentle" when we are at the park . the little kids like to pet her. she licks them and rolls over. at one point I looked in another direction BC some dogs were fighting. this little boy started crawling on top of her. I was scared she was going to get mad. he was on top of her petting her . she rolled over with her tongue sticking out. She was as happy as could be. same thing with my cats and most strangers. She is very friendly and loving.
> 
> now me and bubbles did have nightmare moments. Especially on leash walkings. once she learned the meaning of "bad dog" its been smooth sailing. She also does not like strangers who run and my mothers neighbor. she is protective and when she is in protection mode its hard to get her to stop BC she is so focused. At one time she tried to attack a trash can BC she thought it was a threat. weird.
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way but...its not protection, she was scared of a garbage can and decided to attack before the garbage can attacked her. IMO a GSD should not be attacking garbage cans or any inanimate objects. Someone once told me a story of how "watchful" their GSD was, it noticed that a McDonald's cup was placed across the street from their house and was freaking out about it until it got a chance to go over to it. For me...that isn't watchful or protective, its crazy that the dog freaked out over a tiny cup in the middle of the road.

As to the kids...I can tell you that although my boy wouldn't attack any of them, he certainly wouldn't accept strange kids climbing all over him, I might get flack for this, but its not correct temperament for a dog to just allow anything to climb on its back. At the same time...my boy would much rather play and run around with those same kids than allow them to snuggle/pet him.

It's alright that YOU want this kind of temperament...many people out there do. And my suggestion is looking towards American Show Lines as you are more likely to find that kind of dog there. And there is nothing wrong with that.

As for structure...I don't believe you should purposely be looking for "incorrect" structure. It's not hard to find a flatter back...many many GSDs these days have it, but I would lean towards going for a more expert opinion on what correct structure is and going with a breeder that knows what they're doing in that sense.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but...its not protection, she was scared of a garbage can and decided to attack before the garbage can attacked her. IMO a GSD should not be attacking garbage cans or any inanimate objects. Someone once told me a story of how "watchful" their GSD was, it noticed that a McDonald's cup was placed across the street from their house and was freaking out about it until it got a chance to go over to it. For me...that isn't watchful or protective, its crazy that the dog freaked out over a tiny cup in the middle of the road.
> 
> As to the kids...I can tell you that although my boy wouldn't attack any of them, he certainly wouldn't accept strange kids climbing all over him, I might get flack for this, but its not correct temperament for a dog to just allow anything to climb on its back. At the same time...my boy would much rather play and run around with those same kids than allow them to snuggle/pet him.
> 
> ...


well I personally think she is still immature and very much a big puppy. We are still working on focus/obedience training. she didn't attack it . she probably wanted to attack it but I didn't let her. 

I really appreciate everyone's information and I learned a lot about shepherds and my shepherd in particular


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"
she has a Mohawk on her back when she gets mad. i don't know if that counts as a stripe . but she doesn't have a stripe of color on her back then again she is only 8 months old. I saw some pictures of a bitch stripe. I'll post a picture of her back when I get home. "

that "mohawk" is piloerection , a fear reaction to make herself look puffed up - involuntary , like you getting goose bumps - . If it is from collar to tail that is pretty aroused , pretty fearful - full blown. 
The bitch stripe is a salt and pepper colour running down the back .


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

she doesn't have a stripe


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

She's a pretty girl and looks content with her bone and buddy! I like the smiley pic!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> (B 1968) looks more like WGSL but in '68 was there as much of a differentiantion between lines, asking out of curiosity.
> 
> V1 Canto von der Wienerau


I was looking through the progeny and I came across this dog. it looks exactly the same as bubbles. 

V Kathia van Noort

thanks  how awesome is that! she does have clones !!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

readaboutdogs said:


> She's a pretty girl and looks content with her bone and buddy! I like the smiley pic!



aww thanks! she loves Mr. cloud she even cleans his face for him. they are cute together.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kathia is actually a very nice example of an ideal female GSD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I think kathia has a lot of the same features. especially their faces are identical. I think bubbles chest is a little bit bigger.

Also bubbles doesn't really stack or do it long enough to take a picture. I was lucky to get her side picture.


----------

